# Betta Painted Sketch commissions



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm opening up for digital painted sketch commissions. 
They will be $10 USD. 
Price is per betta, so if you want more than one, add $10 for each. I can have them in the same image or separate, whichever you prefer. 
Payment is by Paypal only, and art is started after payment is received.
Price is for the digital file only. If you want a print, please message me so we can work out a price. 

If interested please post in here, or message me with your paypal e-mail address and references, so I may send you an invoice.

Thank you.

examples:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Im sorry but outta curiosity, what art "page" are you using?


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

eatmice2010 said:


> Im sorry but outta curiosity, what art "page" are you using?


I'm sorry I don't quite understand your question. What do you mean by page? Like, a web page?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya lol I don't know how to word it, I mean like are you using like the paint app on the computer or did you download an art thing.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, like a program! I use Photoshop and a wacom graphics tablet.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh ok I havent tried that yet lol, thank you for letting me write you on your thread.


----------

